# Phosphates To Increase In Pricing.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews.....this just does not make sense.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/phosphate-producers-set-to-benefit-from-increased-demand-blmg/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like speculators trying to make some thing happen just like they do with petroleum....


----------

